# 3 Plants, Need Help!



## 43gallons (Apr 18, 2011)

I have three plants which I have foolishly bought without learning the name of them. I would like some expert opinions on the identity of these plants so I can research how to properly care for them. If you know a thing or two about these plants, any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm a complete plant newbie! Thanks all!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

_Rotala rotundifolia_ (falsely know as _Rotala indica_...which is a totally different species in that genus)

A baby _Echinodorus grisebachii_ (aka Amazon sword, E. amazonicus, E. bleherae, etc... ). I don't have a link for this one, but you can read a really wonderful article on it in next month's Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine (in the Plant of the Month section). This plant can get rather large, just FYI. In the meantime, HERE is a link to the Plant Finder's Echinidorus section.

_Egeria densa_ (aka Anacharis or Elodea)


----------



## 43gallons (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you very much! It is greatly appreciated.


----------

